# Angeln in Kanada



## dorschfinder (5. Dezember 2010)

Moin, moin

Ich habe vor 2012 Kanada unsicher zu machen. Mein Ziel soll Fluß und Meer sein. Hatt einer Tipps und Infos?
Gruß
Dorschfinder


----------



## anglermeister17 (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Kanada ist groß, schon klar, oder? Deine Vorstellungen solltest du schon genauer schildern...


----------



## porbeagle (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Ja und ob Sommer oder Winter wäre hilfreich.


----------



## NickAdams (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Schau mal bei Andree's Angelreisen oder Kingfisher. Die haben in der Regel für alle Bedürfnisse was im Angebot.

So long,

Nick


----------



## dorschfinder (8. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

wenn, dann im Sommer. Kataloge sind schon angefordert aber noch nicht da

dorschfinder


----------



## klinki (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

...wo wir schon dabei sind:

Hallo Zusammen,

Wir fahren Ende August 2011 nach Kanda. Und zwar 3 Wochen mit dem Wohnmobil von Vancouver über Vancouver Island nach Norden und dann einmal über die Rockies mit dem Endziel Calgary.

Angeln wollen wir dann also fast ausschließlich in BC. Kennt vielleicht jemand von euch ein *gutes Buch zum Thema Lachsangeln* in BC?

Die Suche bei google & Co. verlief bisher recht erfolglos.

Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!

der klinki


----------



## Dart (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hi Klinki
Ich kann dir ein gutes Online-"Buch" empfehlen.|supergri
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=203618


----------



## klinki (4. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hi Dart,
Jau, der Bericht ist wirklich Klasse! Kannte ich aber schon.

Trotzdem Danke


----------



## senfi (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Hi Klinki,

ist nicht nur für Lachs, aber sowas wie die Bibel für viele in BC:
Fishing Mapbook, die zugehörigen ISBN für Vancouver Island ist z.B.:


*ISBN-10:* 1897225016
*ISBN-13:* 978-1897225011
Für die Region um Vancouver (Festland) und die Strecke hoch Richtung Wells Grey bzw. Mount Robson:


*ISBN-10:* 1897225008
*ISBN-13:* 978-1897225004

Allerdings brauchst Du für Deine Reise mehrere und wenn Du alle abdecken willst wird es teuer.

Tipps zur Lachsfischerei bekommst Du auch hier: www.fishingwithrod.com

Selbst kann ich zu der Zeit nicht viel sagen, ich vermute aber, dass dann schon wenige Kings und viele Sockeyes im Fraser sind. Auf Vancouver Island kannst Du Dich mal über Port Alberni und Campbell River informieren, dort geht bestimmt was (ich war allerdings in diesem Jahr erst später, d.h. Mitte Sep dort).

Zu den Forellen in den Rockies kann ich Dir bei Bedarf ein paar Tipps geben, ist landschaftlich paradiesisch, aber nicht so einfach wie man manchmal denkt. Da die Flüsse in den Bergen nicht viel Nährstoffe führen, sind die Fische in den Höhenlagen in der Regel recht klein.


----------



## zander-ralf (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Moin Dorschfinder,

um Tipps zu bekommen solltest Du wirklich wissen wo Du da hin willst! Kanada ist größer als Europa und die Vielfalt ist unglaublich. In Ontario, an großen Seen, muss man sich ganz anders ausrüsten als in Alberta oder BC. 
Da Du noch nichts gebucht hast empfehle ich Dir eine Lodge in Ontario: Beachwood Resort am Buckhorn Lake (nächste Stadt Peterborough). Dan Morgan (Eigentümer) hat gute Boote, tolle Unterkünfte direkt am See, alles sauber und gepflegt, preisgünstig und suuuuuuper Fische. Wir haben hauptsächlich große Barsche, Muskies (Hechtart) und zanderähnliche Räuber (Name vergessen?) gefangen. 
Man kann sich selbst versorgen oder im urigen Restaurant bei Dan essen. Die Steaks sind genial! #6
Leider habe ich keine digitalen Bilder aber die Homepage von Beachwood Resort ist sehr gut. 
Man fliegt nach Toronto und von dort mit einem Leihwagen noch mal ca. 2 Stunden bis Buckhorn.
Falls Du noch mehr wissen möchtest schicke mir eine Mail.

Ps.: Klinki, wenn Du von Vancover Richtung Calgary fährst solltest Du unbedingt etwas Zeit für Banff am Bow-River einplanen. Eine der schönsten Stellen zu Fliegen- oder Spinnfischen ist an der Einmündung am Johnston Creek in den Bow-River. 

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## Jean (5. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Zanderaehnlicher Raeuber = Walleye  und zu www.fishingwithrod.de gibt es auch noch www.bcfishingreports.com das nicht kommerziel auf nur eine Person (den Besitzer, Rodney Hsu) ausgelegt ist. Beides sind sehr gute Webseiten wo du auf alle deine Fragen Antworten finden solltest. Die Community machts moeglich...


----------



## senfi (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Für BC gibt es noch den hier: http://www.fishwizard.com/default.htm

Mein Bruder meinte, die Seite sei super und führe viele Gewässer auf, ich selbst kam bei kurzer Betrachtung nicht richtig klar.

Was Zander-Ralf meinte, kann ich nur unterstützen. Der Bow-River ist als einer der besten Forellenflüsse bekannt. Wir haben allerdings in Banff selbst (an den Fällen) nur die erwähnten Winzlinge (20-28cm) gefangen, dafür aber manchmal zehn Fische pro Stunde gefangen (plus einige Aussteiger, widerhakenlose Einfachhaken). Das waren neben vielen europäischen Bachforellen (Brown Trout) auch einige Saiblinge (Brook Trout und Bull Trout, letztere sind aber geschützt). 

Habe mich mit einigen anderen Anglern unterhalten, die meinten, dass die größeren erst ab Canmore und v.a. in Calgary zu fangen wären. Wie war das bei Dir, Zander-Ralf, hattest Du größere dort oben?

Empfehlen kann ich auch den Miette-River, geniale Stellen, ebenfalls nur kleine Fische, dafür aber Natur pur. Da schnallst Du ab, kommst Dir vor wie im Film. Ab und an kommen da aber ein paar wilde Gesellen vorbei, die ein paar Hundert Kilo schwerer sind als wir... dazu noch einige Fisch- und Seeadler...noch ein Bierchen und mein Herz weitete sich zu einem saftigen Steak...


----------



## klinki (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Vielen Dank für eure Tipps! 
Habe mir jetzt 2 2 Fishing Mapbooks bestellt! Die gibt es ja wirklich für jede Region in Kanada.

@Zander-Ralf: Banff würde auch ganz gut in den Kram passen: Liegt nah an Calgary (so kann man die letzten Tage flexibel bleiben) und es soll ja im National Park auch sehr schön sein. Aber ich weiß jetzt nicht genau welche Stelle Du meinst. Kannst Du vielleicht mal die Koordinaten posten/mailen?

ne schöne Jroos
klinki


----------



## zander-ralf (6. Januar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

Moin Leute,

Klinki, schau doch mal unter Johnston Canyon Resort.
Das habe ich für eine Woche als Basis benutzt. Die kleinen Berghütten mit Kamin sind klasse und auch günstig. Ich kann mich noch an die Service-Damen erinnern (fast alles Studentinnen). :m

senfi, ich habe fast ausschließlich mit der Flugangel gefischt und auch nur Brown-Trouts erwischt. Es waren aber ein paar schöne 30er dabei. Die Masse ist aber wirklich um 25cm. Meine Watstiefel haben allerdings auch einige Flußkilometer gesehen!  

Allerbest ut Oostfreesland,
zander-ralf


----------



## kevin9279 (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Kanada*

hi,#h

die fishing mapbooks. das war es genau. die sind super. kann ich nur empfehlen.


kevin


----------

